# Effective alternative to costly dog beds



## njtastebud (Mar 11, 2010)

We recently have encountered some trouble with our greyhounds destroying their beds while the family leaves to go to work, out to eat, etc. After spending several hundred dollars on costly dog beds, we finally came across a terrific find. We began using cushions for outdoor chairs. These cushions are often very durable and are big enough for our greyhounds. The material around them is of a strong canvas type, similar to materials found on the strongest of dog chew toys. These cushions can be found for around $20 at your local Walmart, K-mart, etc. Here is a link to some recommendable cushions- (http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/s_10151_10104_Outdoor+Living_Patio+Furniture_Replacement+Cushions). I hope this is of help.

Read more at my blog:
http://njtastebud.blogspot.com/


----------



## Momto3boys (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are great, somethine else I've heard people use are crib mattresses as well, sometimes you can get them for dirt cheap at yard sales or even stores, just buy crib sheets for them and so easy to take off and wash.

I'm lucky and thankful that my dogs never destroy their bed since they sleep in mine,LOL


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

My experience, don't get a crib mattress! When my son transferred from his crib to a regular bed, I transferred the mattress as well. Too bad I didn't realize my JRT likes to stick her bones in the space between the bed (one of those car beds) and the mattress, then try to dig the bone out. The mattress is shredded.

I like the idea of patio furniture cushions, a lot less expensive and looks nicer.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

nainai0585 said:


> My experience, don't get a crib mattress! When my son transferred from his crib to a regular bed, I transferred the mattress as well. Too bad I didn't realize my JRT likes to stick her bones in the space between the bed (one of those car beds) and the mattress, then try to dig the bone out. The mattress is shredded.
> 
> I like the idea of patio furniture cushions, a lot less expensive and looks nicer.


Sorry this made me laugh  I imagine its not funny but I could totally see maggie doing this. If I am watching tv and she drops her rope or bone on me and I try to put it under my legs to keep it out of sight she will dig at my legs. If she wants my attention she will dig at me, and if you try to hide your face so she cant lick you she will dig at you until she can see your face again.


----------

